
TV Batman actor Adam West dies at 88 - CarolineW
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-40235142
======
mcraiha
_" If you make yourself more than just a man, if you devote yourself to an
ideal and if they can't stop you, you become something else entirely - legend,
Mr Wayne."_

------
DanielBMarkham
Adam West will always be the only Batman in my book. He was there for the
kids, he wasn't part of some multi-national corporate conglomerate pumping out
cookie-cutter CGI-laden flicks for mass audiences, he seemed like a genuinely
nice guy, and his batman didn't have some sort of weird speech impediment that
required him to whisper all of the time.

~~~
cholantesh
West was a stand-up guy, no doubt about it. But his is easily the version of
Batman least representative of Bob Kane and Bill Finger's original vision.
This is largely because of compromises that his creators had to make with the
multinationals you decry.

~~~
thaumasiotes
> his is easily the version of Batman least representative of Bob Kane and
> Bill Finger's original vision

Why would this matter if you liked his show?

There is no point at which Disney's Cinderella wears a royal cloak of
kingfisher feathers to the Spring Festival either, or even a scene in which
she calls all the birds under heaven to gouge out her stepsisters' eyes.

~~~
cholantesh
>Why would this matter if you liked his show?

It wouldn't. It would matter for other reasons, though, as I indicate in my
next sentence.

------
Deinos
That's terrible news. I had no idea he was sick. Always found his late career
resurgence through Family Guy and other media interesting, and I thoroughly
enjoyed him in the role of Batman as a child (watched via re-runs).

Wish his family well and condolences for their loss.

~~~
cholantesh
He was amazing in the Batman:TAS episode Beware the Grey Ghost. That voice is
just so distinctive and rich.

------
icebraining
[https://www.youtube.com/user/adamwesttelevision](https://www.youtube.com/user/adamwesttelevision)

------
minimaxir
This submission was flagkilled; I vouched for it.

~~~
CarolineW
While it might no longer be dead (for which I thank you), it's certainly taken
a hammering in the rankings.

Oh well, I guess Adam West was part of my youth, but not of everyone's. I
thought he would be well-enough known in the tech/nerd/geek community to be of
note, but apparently not.

------
JCzynski
Holy mortality, Batman!

